# DNP cycle log



## Moneytoblow (Jul 26, 2011)

I will be doing a DNP cycle for 14 days at 200mg a day. I have never tried this chemical before. Why am I using it? DNP seems to have extremely positive effects if used in the correct way. Here are my stats:

Age:21
Lifting exp: 2years
Current weight: 241
Target weight: 225

Diet macros: 40/40/20

Training: I'm going for intensity, rather than volume, in hopes of maintaining mass. 

This is Day 1 and I feel nothing yet. I dosed a couple hours ago.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 26, 2011)

Keeps us updated, have you thought about tapering to 200?


----------



## XYZ (Jul 26, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> I will be doing a DNP cycle for 14 days at 200mg a day. I have never tried this chemical before. Why am I using it? DNP seems to have extremely positive effects if used in the correct way. Here are my stats:
> 
> Age:21
> Lifting exp: 2years
> ...


 
Did you not listen to anything in the thread you started about this, that I posted?

Good luck with the intensity part of lifting.

What supps are you using to help with the free radicals, fluid loss and eletro imbalances?  

You TOTALLY jumped into this.  Bad move Bro.  

What is the temp. there in Texas this time of year?  Add an additional 30 degrees to that number.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jul 26, 2011)

CT said:


> Did you not listen to anything in the thread you started about this, that I posted?
> 
> Good luck with the intensity part of lifting.
> 
> ...



I'm taking a couple multi's and there's a lot of extra vitamins I'm getting from food. I also have benadryl on hand incase of a reaction. 

It's about 80-90degrees outside at the moment. And yes, I realize I probably won't have much success with keeping up intensity. I appreciate the advice, but I'm determined to finish the cycle in good order.



OldSchoolLifter said:


> Keeps us updated, have you thought about tapering to 200?



Yes, however, I'd rather keep it at a constant 200 throughout the cycle.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 26, 2011)

IM intrested in this will be following. Dont know what part of tx ur n but its 101 where Im at.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 26, 2011)

bwrag said:


> IM intrested in this will be following. Dont know what part of tx ur n but its 101 where Im at.




^^ no shit I was wondering the same, 101 today, and heat index is at 110+


----------



## bwrag (Jul 26, 2011)

barley see 80 at night


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jul 26, 2011)

It drops to about 80 something at night, and its 90-110 depending on the time of day. I'm northeast of Dallas.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jul 26, 2011)

*Day2*

The only thing I feel so far is some slight indigestion. I'm extremely tired after jogging 2miles, and I will be heading to sleep now.


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 26, 2011)

did you get your dnp from EK?    

Im going to wait till fall/winter to run mine. i sweat enough as is lol


----------



## CG (Jul 27, 2011)

Good Luck Brother.. i am very interested to see how this works..


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 27, 2011)

Sub'd for the downfall.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jul 27, 2011)

*Day3 *

I feel nothing. No heat increase whatsoever, and no weight change. I'm guessing this is under dosed stuff.


----------



## CG (Jul 27, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> *Day3 *
> 
> I feel nothing. No heat increase whatsoever, and no weight change. I'm guessing this is under dosed stuff.



what lab are you using? I dont care who you bought it from, i want to know what lab


----------



## XYZ (Jul 27, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> *Day3 *
> 
> I feel nothing. No heat increase whatsoever, and no weight change. I'm guessing this is under dosed stuff.


 

Do you know if it's crystal or regular DNP?


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jul 27, 2011)

CT said:


> Do you know if it's crystal or regular DNP?



I don't know, but if I had to guess I would assume regular DNP. 



Cgrant said:


> what lab are you using? I dont care who you bought it from, i want to know what lab




The manufacturer is Aeolis. I bought it from EK.


----------



## yerg (Jul 27, 2011)

subbed as well


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 27, 2011)

subbed


----------



## oufinny (Jul 27, 2011)

DNP is not for the faint of heart and dude, I live in TX and it is hot as shit.  Fuck the DNP, come workout at Metroflex in Houston where there is no AC, you will get the same effect and spend less money while putting your body through less hell.  I have read and read and read on this and unless you have a VERY good source and are truly educated to all the risks, you should not take this.


----------



## dsl (Jul 28, 2011)

I have used dnp twice. I used crystal dnp at 250mg per cap. The first time I used it, I went up to 3 caps/day over about a 2.5 week period at the beginning of May.

  At one cap per day for 4 days. Didn't really feel anything, just a little hot. But didn't suffer too much in the gym.

  Then went to 2 caps/day for a week. I started to feel hot all the time, but it wasn't anything I couldn't handle. My lifts started to go down at the gym and I began to lack energy. 
  I had several sides. One was a headache when I woke up. I would usually drink a glass of vegetable juice which is low cal and has a crap-load of potassium. (I couldn't ever find an electrolyte supp, but I didn't look too hard either.) I also drank a lot of extra water and in retrospect my normal intake would have been fine. I tried this theory out my second cycle and I noticed that the headaches were not as common.
  Another odd side was hip pain. It wasn't just a fluke either as it also happened my second cycle. Specifically it was my hip joint/muscle. It seemed lying on my side while sleeping would cause a sort of deep cramp in that area but would go away when I changed positions.
  Also I would soak the sheets. Thankfully I have a king-size bed and can roll around a bit. lol

  Then it was another 6 days at 3 caps/day. This was when I really started to sweat. I would sweat just sitting in a chair. I would lay on the couch with a fan on me, when I got up I could feel the wetness on the cushions. It wasn't the most pleasant of times.
  As for sides the headaches were about the same. Just chugged a little veggie juice when I could feel one coming on. 
  My time at the gym really started to suffer. I had to reduce my weights more than I intended. It was the same volume but not the same quality that I usually strive for. Cardio was difficult in that I was tired enough to lack motivation to stay on the treadmill for 30 minutes at a time. And even ten minutes would completely drench my shirt.

  Overall I lost 8 lbs in that time frame. Not bad for 17 days. 
I also measured one particular spot with a caliper. I always measure just above the illiac crest. And that spot showed to have went from 20mm to 14mm. So far I have maintained that spot at 14mm and have jumped back up to 205.

My second cycle was a few weeks ago. I started out at 2 pills/day because I felt that one pill wasn't really that effective for me. 
  As I said earlier, I tried drinking my normal amount of water and I seemed to not get headaches nearly as much as the first cycle. 
  The problem with this cycle was that it was just too hot. I couldn't use a fan at work either so I was really just too uncomfortable. I was at 2 pills per day for about 10 days and lost a couple pounds. Nothing to write home about. But I skipped the cardio, dumb I know. My head wasn't in the right frame of mind and I just thought the dnp would compensate-wrong! So I don't plan to take this stuff in the middle of summer anymore. It's too damn hot lol.

Overall, it seems that a lot of the danger of burning up from the inside out is overstated. I constantly took my temp and it rarely got to 99.3 at 3 caps. Just don't blast to 3 caps on your first dose. Allow your body time to adjust. Slow and steady. Don't forget that you don't have to dose every 24 hours eitherAnd remember not to do anything stupid like alcohol or other diuretics. And don't forget about the cardio. Dnp will increase fat oxidation but the cardio will also help with that.

Don't forget that you don't have to dose every 24 hours either. For instance you could take 2 pills over 36 hours which won't be as intense as 2 per 24 hours.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 28, 2011)

dsl said:


> I have used dnp twice. I used crystal dnp at 250mg per cap. The first time I used it, I went up to 3 caps/day over about a 2.5 week period at the beginning of May.
> 
> At one cap per day for 4 days. Didn't really feel anything, just a little hot. But didn't suffer too much in the gym.
> 
> ...


 

Sounds like your stuff was seriously underdosed.  At 250mg of real crystal you will be sweating your ass of within the first 24-36 hours.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 28, 2011)

Got mine from the EK as well. Starting my cycle today. 
I am thinking of doing 200mg for first 5 days,to see how I react to it, I then I may go up to 400mg for another 10 days. 


Good luck with your cycle.


----------



## yerg (Jul 28, 2011)

you guys are crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!lol
Danny what are your stats???


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Agreed. Yall are fucking insane.


----------



## Sanisent (Jul 28, 2011)

I think I'm coming down with a sinus infection... I've got a runny nose and scratchy throat. I suppose it could also be an allergic reaction to DNP but I haven't read anything about that sideffect


----------



## Dannie (Jul 28, 2011)

yerg said:


> you guys are crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!lol
> Danny what are your stats???



180cm 
95kg 
~10% bf (need better calliper)

I am sorry to hijack the thread but I think this is worth sharing. 

I am on Ketogenic diet. Today is my Carb up day. I thought I start DNP as well. (will be switching to carb cycling diet in a few days)
Today I had: 
9:00
120mcg clen
200mcg T4

13:00
200mg DNP

16:00 
45mg Ephedrine - as a boost before training as my energy levels were very low. 

I did HIT for upper back.  After 1st  exercise (2 warm up sets, 1 working set) sweat was dripping off me. My energy level was so low I only did one free weights exercise and machines for the rest of the workout.  

Had to wipe the floor afterwords.  


Next workout on Saturday, I will see how I react to DNP without any other thermogenics.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jul 29, 2011)

*Day4*
Last night I felt a bit warmer than usual, had to sleep without any blankets. Unfortunately, I've decided to end the cycle and go about cutting in the regular way. The heat will be too much to handle in this weather and I have too much going on right now to deal with all the sides of DNP.

All in all, DNP seems like a good compound in cold weather and I will probably do a full cycle in December. Even though I didn't really feel it until last night, I managed to lose 3 pounds since day1.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 29, 2011)

I've heard about heat wave in the USA. 
I am in the UK, we didn't have a hot day in about 3 weeks now so I am all good using DNP.


----------



## Retlaw (Jul 29, 2011)

oufinny said:


> DNP is not for the faint of heart and dude, I live in TX and it is hot as shit.  Fuck the DNP, come workout at Metroflex in Houston where there is no AC, you will get the same effect and spend less money while putting your body through less hell.  I have read and read and read on this and unless you have a VERY good source and are truly educated to all the risks, you should not take this.


----------



## jbzjacked (Jul 29, 2011)

Shits crazy what happened to good ol cardio and eca? lol


----------



## XYZ (Jul 29, 2011)

oufinny said:


> DNP is not for the faint of heart and dude, I live in TX and it is hot as shit. Fuck the DNP, come workout at Metroflex in Houston where there is no AC, you will get the same effect and spend less money while *putting your body through less hell.* I have read and read and read on this and unless you have a VERY good source and are truly educated to all the risks, you should not take this.


 

You're not working hard enough.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 29, 2011)

jbzjacked said:


> Shits crazy what happened to good ol cardio and eca? lol




DNP is the strongest fat burner out there. 200mg can rise metabolic rate by 15-20% 
There's not much price difference between DNP and ECA, people choose to get more bang for the bucks these days


----------



## yerg (Jul 29, 2011)

Dannie said:


> 180cm
> 95kg
> ~10% bf (need better calliper)
> 
> ...


 
Bro im not flaming you... Im very open to a lot of aas that others arent very interested in(mehtyltrienolone) Im very open minded. But to me you seem like your going overboard with the dnp alone... not to mention diet, stimulants, and thyroid hormone.  Im just wondering why you need to lose weight that fast??? Better to go slow and "learn your body"??? No?  That shit is dangerous.  And your at 10% bf?????????  You could lose a lot of muscle there and even get sick....or die..... I do hope the best for ya bro.... keep us updated............


----------



## yerg (Aug 2, 2011)

updates????????


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 2, 2011)

Dead


----------



## XYZ (Aug 2, 2011)

He stopped on day 4.

His stuff was bad and it was too hot outside to run it.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 2, 2011)

Another bites the dust on DNP... and CT I do work hard guy!


----------



## XYZ (Aug 2, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Another bites the dust on DNP... and CT I do work hard guy!


 

 - it was a joke.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah it's now 110 degrees outside. I had to cancel the cycle.. picking this back up again in december. See you all then.


----------



## CG (Aug 2, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> Yeah it's now 110 degrees outside. I had to cancel the cycle.. picking this back up again in december. See you all then.



better quitting dnp than quitting living!


----------



## yerg (Aug 2, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Dead


Sloppy! i was gonna post.. "updates?? or is everyone dead?"  but i felt it was too serious of an issue..........  apperantly my balls arent as big as yours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## yerg (Aug 2, 2011)

Im looking forward to a "succesful" log of this stuff...


----------



## oufinny (Aug 2, 2011)

yerg said:


> Im looking forward to a "succesful" log of this stuff...



I have read some of a few other forums and was referred to someone who is considered to be the source for the best crystal DNP but I don't have the balls to run this stuff.  I would be happy to see someone do it though I would want to live in Alaska or Siberia in the winter to run it though; not in freaking TX where it is hot as shit right now.


----------



## dsl (Aug 4, 2011)

CT said:


> Sounds like your stuff was seriously underdosed.  At 250mg of real crystal you will be sweating your ass of within the first 24-36 hours.




I wouldn't know. I have only used one source. He's one of the biggest suppliers of crystal dnp. And that is all he supplies. I'm sure you can take a guess as to who I am referring to.


----------

